
The Best Encrypted Messaging Apps You Can (and Should) Use Today - Sykox
https://heimdalsecurity.com/blog/the-best-encrypted-messaging-apps/
======
akerro
Is this article sponsored? Hard to say if it's without such label, but easy to
say when it recommends close-source apps, or when server is close-source and
network owned by social network...

It also misses community-based projects like Tox, Ring that are end-to-end
encrypted and decentralized (DHT) by design and Riot (federalised Slack-like
with end-to-end encryption), or Wire - one of the most feature-complete IMs.

[https://tox.chat/](https://tox.chat/)

[https://ring.cx/en](https://ring.cx/en)

[https://riot.im/](https://riot.im/)

[https://wire.com/privacy/](https://wire.com/privacy/)

~~~
k_sze
wire.com's certificate just expired. :/

~~~
akerro
For me it's valid since 3rd of Nov to 4th of January.

~~~
k_sze
Maybe their site is load balanced or regionally served, and they forgot to
update on of the servers' certificate.

I did get a confirmation from Wire.com's support this morning that they are
aware of the problem. Seems fixed now.

------
cyborgx7
The characterization of the Extensible Messaging and Presence Protocol (XMPP)
as an encryption protocol destroyed the last bit of trust I had left in this
article after the recommendation of a bunch of closed-source apps owned by
social networks, while arguing in service of privacy, took most of it.

~~~
Sykox
Agree with you. Anyone that gives Whatsapp 1st place is... hahhaaa

~~~
detaro
... then why did you post it?

------
micaksica
Flagged for being potentially dangerous in its inaccuracy. This post is
terrible advice and is BuzzFeed meets infosec in its quality and analysis.

Many of these services are unauditable and should not be used for secure
communications. Security is opt-in in cases, and there are even warnings _in
the article_ that certain things are not end-to-end encrypted.

------
Insanity
I don't think I can agree with this list at all. Whatsapp on number one is
kind of odd to me, I'd think Signal would take first place or at least a
higher place than whatsapp. :-)

~~~
Sykox
I thought the same too. maybe its a paid list

------
varmais
They should include the amount of meta data collected also in the report. For
example WhatsApp collects and stores data about when and who did you chat
with, but for example Signal only has knowledge of the day user was last seen
using the app.

~~~
Sykox
Exectly1 And there were reports of Apple can unofficially decrypt face time
and imessages

------
tmikaeld
Sad to see they missed Wire, built on standards (WebRTC) and fully P2P with
encrypted connections.

~~~
ffuugoo
Wire is indeed awesome. However, as far as I can see, it's still questionable,
whether it is as secure as developers tell us and if it really could be
"trusted". AFAIK, Signal's developers said something like "we do not recommend
to use Wire/Wire's protocol" (however, it all could be kind of political).

------
type0
Did they "forgot" to tell if that this list is sponsored?

